
A fault in blogs - HXA7241 - swah
http://www.hxa.name/notes/note-hxa7241-20110619T0909Z.html
======
beza1e1
A blog can easily be structured by categories or something and still stay a
"blog".

One big question is, what happens with information, when it gets out of date?
For example, you write a blog post "Scala is the greatest language ever" and a
few years later you decide "Lisp is the greatest language ever". In blog-form
you write another entry. In contrast, a wiki-form would mean to change a page,
such the the old Scala entry is only reachable some revision system, if at
all.

------
ggchappell
I very much agree. Blog platforms are being used for things that are not blog-
ish. But the problem is not overuse of blogs; the problem is a lack of
appropriate, high-quality platforms for non-time-dependent info.

There are the various flavors of wiki, obviously. Using Wikipedia as an
example is not the best choice, since such software is available.

I'm thinking about something like PG's essay page. With that as a starting
point, what could one do? What kinds of features would be interesting to add?
We want it to be usable by non-techies; what kind of interface/functionality
does this suggest? Could/should it be integrated with a blog platform (or with
a wiki, or with something else)? And if so, how?

There's a startup opportunity here, obviously. Probably several.

~~~
v21
The thing is, the blog format is a pretty lightweight format. It works for a
large variety of purposes. More to the point, it works well as a searchable
archive of essays. I agree that a ordering that de-emphasized time would be
preferable, but it would either be replaced with wiki-walking or cumbersome
index pages (and how would those be sorted? Recency is _still_ a good ordering
there.)

------
ignifero
Text engages the brain, and the brain likes reading it. What's wrong with
that? People write their thoughts, erratic and pointless, and other people
read them. Obviously the signal to noise ratio will be very low, but so what?
By the same reasoning, we should cut down 98% of our verbal communication too.

~~~
codeup
Your comment supports the argument of the post.

